# Problema con armando de amplificador



## boris guillen (Abr 17, 2011)

Bueno hola denuevo 
les presento mi nueno problema pues veran ase unos dias me compre un amplificador de 145w rms esos que vienen para armar
bueno con todas las piesas y todo 
pero al terminar de armarlo el ampli no funciona e buscado por todo lugar su diagrama 
pero nada espero me ayuden a encontrar la falla y otra sugerencia 
lo puedo aser andar con una fuente de PC ¿? 
funciona con +12 y -12 v contiene los transistores tip 3055 (x2) 
tip2955(x2)
tda2030a(x2)

les adjunto las imagenes 





​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2011)

Es un amplificador conocido , no es HI FI sino para Public Adress.

Podes usar dos fuentes de PC , las partes de +12 V en serie aislando los chasis , ya que la sección de -12 V de esas , da menos de un ampere.

Aquí está el plano :

http://web.tiscali.it/audiofanatic3/Schemi/Tipo/Stato_solido/finali/Schemi_finaliSS.html

Te falta disipador ! ! !

Saludos !


----------



## boris guillen (Abr 17, 2011)

aver aver explicame a detalle lo de las fuentes de PC por favor =)


lo del disipador.... 
tenia un ventilador ayudando a que enfrie...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2011)

La fuente de PC tiene :

+12 Vdc - 10 Amperes
+ 5 Vdc - 20 Amperes
-12 Vdc - 1 Ampere
-5 Vdc - 1 Ampere

Si pretendés usar los +-12 de la misma fuente , se proteje y se apaga o "tartamudea"

Así que necesitás dos fuentes de PC y ponés +12 (amarillo) y masa (negro) de una fuente en serie con la otra , pero que las cajas metálicas no se toquen (haría cortocircuito)

Saludos !


----------



## boris guillen (Abr 17, 2011)

gracias dosmetros  muy buena explicacion! jejje muchas gracias! =) 

bueno  devi presentarme mas antes 

soy boris guillen vivo en cusco -peru tengo 19 años jeje 
tengo un taller de reparaciones.. 
(si aunque suene loko)
aprendi a soldar alas 15 (nadie me enseñO =(  jejej y a otras cosas referentes ala electronica
ahora tu..  

bno .. voliendo al tema...
 comentare si esque logro aserla funcionar 
mi problemita seria conseguir las fuentes de PC 
o que tipo de transformador deveria usaR?

a.. y dime es un buen amplificador¿? tengo unas bocinas de 6¨ x 9¨ funcionarian bien?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2011)

http://www.eleccircuit.com/power-amp-super-bridge-120w-by-ic-tda2030/

Un tramsformador para eso te va a salir carito , en las casas de computación las fuentes AT cuestan menos de 5 dólares o a veces te las regalan.

Ese amplificador lo usan hasta con +20 / -20 Vdc

Saludos !


----------



## boris guillen (Ene 28, 2012)

Hola perdon por revivir el tema , no quiero crear otro en vano 
es sobre este mismo amplificador consegui un trafo de 12 v a 10 A 
al rectificar me da 17 V me pregunto si el amplficador aguantara este voltaje gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2012)

boris guillen dijo:


> Hola perdon por revivir el tema , no quiero crear otro en vano
> es sobre este mismo amplificador consegui un *trafo de 12 *v a 10 A
> al rectificar me da 17 V me pregunto si el ampl*I*ficador aguantara este voltaje gracias





boris guillen dijo:


> .........lo puedo *H*a*C*er andar con una fuente de PC ¿?
> *funciona con +12 y -12* ..........



Hay algo que no cuadra.
Necesitas un transformador con punto medio o *2* fuentes de PC


----------



## zopilote (Ene 28, 2012)

boris guillen dijo:


> Hola perdon por revivir el tema , no quiero crear otro en vano
> es sobre este mismo amplificador consegui un trafo de 12 v a 10 A
> al rectificar me da 17 V me pregunto si el amplficador aguantara este voltaje gracias


 Es algo extraño, las placas vienen con una hoja con especificaciones en ella, busque el original pero no logre ubicarla, pero es copia de uno de Elektor.


----------



## boris guillen (Ene 30, 2012)

FOgo disculpa olvide decir que el trafo que encontre es 12 0 -12 a 10 A 
siguo con la duda no quiero conectar todo y quemarlo  los transistores soportaran ese voltaje ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 30, 2012)

boris guillen dijo:


> FOgo disculpa olvide decir que el trafo que encontre es 12 0 -12 a 10 A
> siguo con la duda no quiero conectar todo y quemarlo  los transistores soportaran ese voltaje ?



Según el archivo pdf que publicó *zopilote* la placa puede funcionar con tensiones entre ±6vcc a ±18Vcc, asi que con tu transformador (±16Vcc) estás dentro de las posibilidades.

Para mayor seguridad mide la tensión en vacío del transformador, si entrega como máximo 13Vca te sirve si excede este valor *Nop*.


----------



## boris guillen (Ene 30, 2012)

disculpa en vacio? osea sin conectarlo a nada ?
al conectarlo solo  me entrega 12v exactos saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 31, 2012)

boris guillen dijo:


> disculpa en vacio? *osea sin conectarlo a nada* ?


Exacto.


> ....al conectarlo solo  me entrega 12v exactos saludos


Entonces debe funcionar perfecto.


----------



## boris guillen (Feb 4, 2012)

bueno lo que paso para resumir es que al conectar se quemo el tip2955 :S 
solo uno de ellos el de el lado izquierdo alguna sugerencia¿?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 4, 2012)

Esos amplis son lso que agregan unos transistores de potencia a la salida para incrmeentar la salida del tda?

digamos que usan el tda como driver...

podrias cambiar el tip y listo...tal vez ese que vino era muy chino


----------



## boris guillen (Feb 4, 2012)

talves voy a pobrar en cambiar los tip2955 tambien se quemo un pista del impreso


----------



## zopilote (Feb 4, 2012)

boris guillen dijo:


> talves voy a pobrar en cambiar los tip2955 tambien se quemo un pista del impreso



Lo primero en descartar son los integrados TDA2030A, basta que uno de ellos no funcione, ocasiona los daños que mencionas.
 Y tambien veo que los condensadores de 220nf que pusiste sos muy pequeños, he reparado algunas placas de ese kit en donde esos condensadores explotaron o hicieron corto. Y de paso coloca fusibles  en cada rama de alimentación, para prevenir que se te vaporicen las pistas del pcb.
 Puedes probar sin los transistores, solo integrados, si tienes un sonido latoso, cambia el integrado que soporta el terminal negativo del parlante. Y si  no hay sonido alguno cambia ambos.


----------



## boris guillen (Mar 28, 2012)

probe sin los trransistores y una resistencia de 2.2k empeso a cocinarse a fuego rapido alguna idea¿? :S


----------



## zopilote (Mar 28, 2012)

Lo que pasa es que confundiste un 2K2 por un 2R2, el fuego te delata, y para armar algo uno tiene que medir el componente antes de soldarlo.


----------



## boris guillen (May 15, 2012)

Que raro! :S crei a ver comprado las resistencias correctas 
vere que luego que hago..


----------



## nasaserna (May 15, 2012)

Normalmente este circuito tiene una desventaja y son los TDA2030A, el circuito es casi tan bueno como la calidad de estos integrados, que es uno de los integrados mas usados en los equipos de baja potencia de teatro casero 5.1, etc.
 suerte y recuerda que este circuito es de uso casero, si quieres sacarle todo el provecho trata de colocarles un discipador de calor un poco mas grande, y si puedes colocarle el doble de los transistores de potencia si te daría un mejor resultado.
suerte


----------



## franc0 (May 15, 2012)

no estaria mal si ponen el diagrama de ser circuito esta muy bueno


----------



## nasaserna (May 15, 2012)

este diagrama es similar pero con fuente simple es del fabricante esta en el datasheet y funciona! pero con menos fidelidad, este trabaja con 36v dc. da aproximadamente 50w rms


----------



## javibec (May 16, 2012)

Hola. 


Calculo q no tenes una fuente con proteccion para ver si hay algun problema a la hora de probarla.
Coloca una Resistencia de 10ohm por 1/8 o por 1/4watt en serie con cada rama de tension(una para +12y una para-12). Esto es solo una prueba, seria un fusible barato, si conectas la tension y se quema alguna es q tenes un problema. Hasta hacer andar el circuito, es preferible quemar algunas y no otras cosas. Cuando salga andando las podes sacar y poner el fusible correspondiente.

El 2030 se podria reemplazar por un 2050 o 2040 q soportan mas tension.

No quiero desmotivarte pero con +/-12 nunca va a dar 145watts. De hecho creo q con esa tension podrias usar solo el 2030 sin los otros transistores. 

Bueno conta como viene eso. 
saludos


----------



## nasaserna (May 16, 2012)

Como dice Javibec, el 2030 da 15w rms sin mucho abuso, claro que con la ayuda de los dos transistores puede llegar hasta los 50W, aumentando hasta +/- 18v, pude ser que de alguna forma los 145w rms de que se habla puede ser la potencia pico sumando ambos canales.

El que no de toda esa potencia no quiere decir que sea un mal amplificador. el esquema de fuente sencilla que envié funciona de manera aceptable aunque con la distorsión normal de un condensador en la salida, para aplicaciones de no muy alta fidelidad es aceptable con sus casi 50W.



El circuito con fuente simétrica reduce mucho la distorsión por cruce, reduce algunos componentes, y esto ayuda en la potencia y la definición de los bajos.
suerte


----------



## boris guillen (May 18, 2012)

gracias a todos 
alguien que ya a armado este circuito? para decirme la verdadera potencia que da..


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 18, 2012)

nasaserna dijo:


> el esquema de fuente sencilla que envié funciona de manera aceptable aunque con la distorsión normal de un condensador en la salida


 
 el capacitor de salida no produce distorsión , hay muchos amplificadores de alta fidelidad con menos de 0,01 % de distorsión que emplean capacitor de salida.

Saludos !


----------



## nasaserna (May 20, 2012)

Gracias por la aclaración y trataré en el futuro de ser menos superficial para la respuesta, al citar la distorsion por fase. y de manera loca culpar a un componente que nada tiene que ver con el efecto que de hecho se coloca para eliminar la componente de cc que aparece ayudar a este tipo de circuito, solo que es una forma en que llevo muchos años con los vicios.

Debido que en mi campo al requerir amplificadores de mas potencia (mas de 400w RMS) me toco desechar mis viejos y confiables amplificadores con salida de condensador, debido a oscilaciones a bajas frecuencias cuando tenias que exigirles todo su rendimiento. 

y si vamos hoy a buscar equipos de muy alta potencia es muy raro que encuentres este tipo de salida, en mi caso nunca he encontrado equipos de este tipo de mas de 300w rms a 8 ohmios   y 0.01% de THD.

Muchas gracias y en el futuro me cuidare de dar respuestas tan salidas de tono, que son muestra de mi ignorancia y a veces producidas por mis experiencias personales de muchos años de ser empírico en el ramo del audio en PA.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 20, 2012)

Tampoco es que te estaba retando 

Es cierto que los capacitores producen un desplazamiento de fase , pero si nos vamos a poner puristas-audiofilos , todos los amplificadores tienen al menos un capacitor a la entrada de señal   .

En cuanto a los amplificadores de este diseño setentoso 70' , Fogonazo hizo un muy muy buen aporte en cuanto a aumentar su valor-capacidad al doble o triple (no más de eso) para mejorar su desempeño.

En lo particular yo recomiendo esos amplificadores a los que ya armaron un INTEGRADO y quieren comenzar con TRANSISTORIZADOS , por la sencilla razón que aunque se dañe nunca le llega contínua al parlante y no los rompe , los rompe solo por paliza 

Saludos  !


----------

